# Furries on Weird, True and Freaky.



## Nox (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9Mmlfi72xg&feature=related

I'm not sure if anyone has said anything, but I just found this today. The furry starts at 2:40. 

Do you like it? Hate it? What are your views on it?


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Dec 17, 2008)

Meh... Seems the comments indicate that the whole show was taken out of context, plus the guy in the beginning says that his interview was sold to the AP without his permission.


----------



## Quiet269 (Dec 17, 2008)

could be better, could be worse... Didn't seem that bad


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

Since when are there no non-furries allowed at cons?

Also, apparently I'm "freaky" and "astonishing". Sweet.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 17, 2008)

Flashing video... repeated motions... swirling around... random close-ups... gads, I feel like I'm gonna' be sick after watching that.  What the hell.  Television for people who suffer from ADHD.

Also.. you're not allowed to talk while you're in costume?  There's just so much I don't know about these things.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 17, 2008)

It feels strange to be categorized like this.



M. Le Renard said:


> Flashing video... repeated motions... swirling around... random close-ups... gads, I feel like I'm gonna' be sick after watching that. What the hell. Television for people who suffer from ADHD.
> 
> Also.. you're not allowed to talk while you're in costume? There's just so much I don't know about these things.


 
You can talk if you wish, but generally you _shouldn't_ talk if you want to conceal your identity and gender.


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Flashing video... repeated motions... swirling around... random close-ups... gads, I feel like I'm gonna' be sick after watching that.  What the hell.



Inorite. This would be a D student project in a second-level production class.


----------



## Zorro101 (Dec 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> It feels strange to be categorized like this.




yaa... 


They make it seem like we're freaks..


----------



## Tazzin (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I think just mentioning that while some folks that it way too seriously, most furries are just casual fans would have been better.


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, but ya know...it is not like we do not stand in front of the spot light. They focus on the extreme, but what surprises me is how so many furries are put off because of the attention some furries gather. Every time I say this I take heat, but we do claim to be tolerant ...unless ofcurse someone is "too" furry. 
I was called furry the other day, in public, shouted across a parking lot. "Wath him he's a furry." Ya know what...it felt good. He did not mean it negativly, just playing. But the reactions were interesting, and damn it did feel good...
In the end we will be lumped together by some with the extreme furries. We just have to deal with it. Consider it a bonus...no one is forced to be furry!
Let me now adjust the bulls eye on my back...


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 17, 2008)

Heh - you know, the last thing anyone should take to heart is what the media says.  They're gonna only bring you stuff when they can show it off with a sorta shock factor, so they always tug things to more of an extreme.

Being furry is a hell of a lot less freakish or dangerous than other things in the world.  Heck, it's pretty tame really, and being a little bit of a freak is more insteresting than being a straight and narrow individual that just blends in with everything else.


----------



## Aden (Dec 17, 2008)

Zorro101 said:


> They make it seem like we're freaks..



To be fair...

We kinda are.


----------



## 479canine (Dec 17, 2008)

People are not going to watch something normal. If they had interviewed amost anyone of the people on FA it would not have made a good story simply because its not odd enough. 

That said i have found that when I tell people im a furry, and they have somewhat of a clue what it is, it tends to be something off of a show or news article similar to this. Causing me to have to spend more time explaining what it actually is/what it means to me.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, that came on last night but I saw it quite awhile ago. I just tend to ignore things like this since I am really not deep in this fandom so I can't say anything.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha! 'Uncovering a secret humanimal society'


----------



## nachoboy (Dec 18, 2008)

did anyone else watch the other parts of the episode? i really liked the animatronic wolf tail in part one.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think he's kind of an idiot. I mean, he WANTS to be a coyote? Sure, his problem, but why do an interwiev inside a house? He can't live outside, beacuse he's too lazy and will die (is it z or s in lazy/lasy?)


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 18, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Flashing video... repeated motions... swirling around... random close-ups... gads, I feel like I'm gonna' be sick after watching that.  What the hell.  Television for people who suffer from ADHD.
> 
> Also.. you're not allowed to talk while you're in costume?  There's just so much I don't know about these things.


It's a whacky rollercoaster of FUN!

Gave it an F.


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 18, 2008)

people in general seems to enjoy the fursuiting thing ... so why call it freaky in the first place?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 18, 2008)

Aden said:


> Also, apparently I'm "freaky" and "astonishing". Sweet.


Yeah. Apparently me associating myself with the fandom because I have a minor interest in Anthropomorphic animals is weird. Who knew?


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2008)

Seems to me wanting to be your animal alone would be rather unproductive. Hey, I prefer anamorphic as it is about being part of both worlds. I want to feel the animal sure, but without the human side he is just another critter...what fun is that. On the other side though, plenty will remind us "your not really an animal." Well, not in the flesh obviously, but the beast within is a state of mind. Call it what you will but it is very real for some. Just as real as the illusions some "humans" prefer to believe.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 18, 2008)

All the media coverage of the furry fandom has been pretty generous thus far,  I'm curious to see what will happen when they find out about the really shocking  stuff here.


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> All the media coverage of the furry fandom has been pretty generous thus far,  I'm curious to see what will happen when they find out about the really shocking  stuff here.



True. If they new me....but no ne wants that torture....they want blood...not science fiction...


----------



## Phineas (Dec 18, 2008)

So the only thing freakier than the furry fandom is this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0RzanU41RE&feature=related


----------



## Uro (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, glad I'll never be "that weird furry guy" proud to say.


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 19, 2008)

... i dont know where to start criticizing.  I'm no expert, but i shit a small pile of bricks watching this.  Fursuiters dress up because they are stuck in a juvenile state of mind and need tactile reassurance... huh?  That's a REALLY big blanket statement.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 19, 2008)

I've stopped watching this stuff. Every time I end up not liking it...because the makers tend to be ignorant and they feel the need to depreciate the fandom for the sake of ratings and tell flat out lies because it makes it more interesting.

Also, that Coyote person? What the hell does he think he is doing going around calling himself a Therian because he feels like a Coyote trapped in an animal body. We already have a name for that. It's called Otherkin...learn it people. Stop bastardizing other people's spirituality.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha, Humanimal.

It's no more thought-out than any halfway intelligent theory on furries. Is it wrong about us? No, is it entirely right? Nope. I bet I could find a decently intelligent person and they'd tell me the same thing, or an equally valid opinion. So in the end, it's just a big, publicized, television blurb that has no more philosophical profoundness than most people's opinions on furries. So I guess I'm indifferent to it's validity. I don't agree with the statements, yet I can see where they parallel to my own observations.

I don't know whether to be a little happy that the fandom is getting a little publicity, or kind of ashamed because of it. Then again, I life a normal life far outside of the fandom (and the computer) that doesn't intermingle with my time here.


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> All the media coverage of the furry fandom has been pretty generous thus far,  I'm curious to see what will happen when they find out about the really shocking  stuff here.



If a reporter ever talks to me, I'm referring them to wtf_fa.


----------



## Uro (Dec 19, 2008)

I like how they always find the single fat, nerdy, computer professional with hundreds of creepy stuffed animals strewn about his house to put on these shows.
Wish they would put on a furry who's not a fucking socially awkward weirdo.


----------



## fruitcake (Dec 19, 2008)

Furries are a "secret society"?

News to me! *laughs*


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd love to e-mail the producers of the show... not to BAWWW, but to tell them that they're a little... um... inaccurate to say the least.


----------



## Jax (Dec 19, 2008)

Meanwhile, deep in the woods in a small cave the secrete meetings are held to decide just what can be done about the stupid reporters and the changelings that need medical science to do what we can already do in our heads...

Looking at what I just wrote...sorry I made no more sense than the reporter..but who cares... I will go entertain myself by looking at the huge pile of stuffed animal scattered about my den. No wait...they are alive...


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2008)

Jax said:


> Meanwhile, deep in the woods in a small cave the secrete meetings are held to decide just what can be done about the stupid reporters and the changelings that need medical science to do what we can already do in our heads... _talk about dog cock_



Fix'd.


----------



## Doug (Dec 19, 2008)

Nothing to see here... just more discriminating, stereotypical generalizations and misrepresentations of a minority culture...

It's not as bad as the MTV one, anyway...


----------



## Frasque (Dec 19, 2008)

Uro said:


> I like how they always find the single fat, nerdy, computer professional with hundreds of creepy stuffed animals strewn about his house to put on these shows.
> Wish they would put on a furry who's not a fucking socially awkward weirdo.


 
There's no such critter.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 21, 2008)

I caught the end on tv, but just the guy who was messing with himself to make him look more like a tiger..ugh that guy..*shudders* THAT'S a freak.. people in mascot costumes? Nah. We're all right *thumbs up*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 21, 2008)

I've spoken to Coyote before. He's very active in the therian community.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

folks still say I'm a possible Therian, but I have no idea how or what real Therians do or act.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've stopped watching this stuff. Every time I end up not liking it...because the makers tend to be ignorant and they feel the need to depreciate the fandom for the sake of ratings and tell flat out lies because it makes it more interesting.
> 
> Also, that Coyote person? What the hell does he think he is doing going around calling himself a Therian because he feels like a Coyote trapped in an animal body. We already have a name for that. It's called Otherkin...learn it people. Stop bastardizing other people's spirituality.


Therians been around and everything gets bastardize eventuallyl


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> folks still say I'm a possible Therian, but I have no idea how or what real Therians do or act.


Most are hard to tell. They stifle their animal urges and shifts to be normal. Shifts are what make a therian, though. 

I hate how they portray furries and weres as top-secret communities full of people who have some sort of psychological disorder.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Most are hard to tell. They stifle their animal urges and shifts to be normal. Shifts are what make a therian, though.
> 
> I hate how they portray furries and weres as top-secret communities full of people who have some sort of psychological disorder.



got any more info so I could debunk my friend or find out if I am doing such a thing.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> got any more info so I could debunk my friend or find out if I am doing such a thing.


The difference between totems and weresides

Tell me if that doesn't work; you may have to join in order to even read anything.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Therians been around and everything gets bastardize eventuallyl



It's no excuse for bastardizing spirituality to suit one's fancy. It would be like Christianity trying to force Zoroastrianism to fall under the branch of Christianity...Zarathustra /=/ Christianity and Therian/=/ Otherkin. It's something you don't do period. I don't care what your excuse is. That's just the way I am though. I disassociate with religion and spirituality but if someone is going to claim to be something they should do their research and if they are bastardizing something...or are completely clueless, I'll open my mouth and wag my tounge a bit, whether they like it or not.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's no excuse for bastardizing spirituality to suit one's fancy. It would be like Christianity trying to force Zoroastrianism to fall under the branch of Christianity. It's something you don't do period.


...again everything gets bastardize, you cant stop it, its our damned nature we wont stop loving.


----------



## Cloak789 (Dec 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Most are hard to tell. They stifle their animal urges and shifts to be normal. *Shifts are what make a therian, though. *
> 
> I hate how they portray furries and weres as top-secret communities full of people who have some sort of psychological disorder.



I've heard differently, but ok.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...again everything gets bastardize, you cant stop it, its our damned nature we wont stop loving.



It's no excuse.

I don't care about "Our nature". Just because it is our nature to fuck things up doesn't mean it's okay to bastardize and destroy other people's spirituality or religion. It doesn't give otherkin an excuse to force something that has been around for ages to change, and neither does it give them an excuse or a pass to defecate on it with their bull-shit.

It's like trying to re-write history to change what you don't like. Some christians try it but that doesn't make it right. It's like when Christianity wiped out culture in many areas when they got strong, they got away with it but it wasn't right, or just, or acceptable.

It's like with the WBC. I don't care if it is human nature to fuck things up, they have no right to call themselves Baptist. Otherkin have no right using the term Therian, associating with it, or desecrating it.

Some people have it in their nature to destroy. Others have in their nature to preserve. What of it? It means nothing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's no excuse.
> 
> I don't care about "Our nature". Just because it is our nature to fuck things up doesn't mean it's okay to bastardize and destroy other people's spirituality or religion. It doesn't give otherkin an excuse to force something that has been around for ages to change, and neither does it give them an excuse or a pass to defecate on it with their bull-shit.
> 
> ...


Fine I'll give you what I know of this world currently: There are folks out there who really dont give a damn and will try, may it rewrite history to fit their goals, alter things to fit their needs. Then theres the party who wants to preserve everything, not advance or change, who in their every right fight back. Then there's a third party who is patiently waiting for both to die off so they can install new things to replace the lost. I'm patientlly waiting for our race to finally end itself for its our nature to end ourselves. I believe somethings should be preserved, then there are things that should die off already since its useless to have around. Whats the point of this...no matter what...there will be someone out there...ready to bastadize something, ready to destroy someones belief to fit their needs, and for as long we as a species continue to exist...us bastardizers wont be going away.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 21, 2008)

Something else to point out before I go, around the topic of changing things. Furries, the outside media is trying to define what we are. That's not a good thing because if we let this go on to much, than we will become defined not by what we are by those who understand us but by what the media thinks we are in not understanding us. It's just something worth pointing out.

So, the thing is if you ever find the media looking at you, think about being responsible and be careful what you say. If possible refuse to sign anything unless it comes when production is over and is about to go up, and seek to be able to see how they are going to portray your interview before they put it. Be careful....you know? If you are not it can turn around a bite us all in the butt.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> The difference between totems and weresides
> 
> Tell me if that doesn't work; you may have to join in order to even read anything.


it works and I do act out of it like occassionally, I simply do it without any second thoughts. I need to research more though...I may have some therian traits but I could be nothing like one.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Fine I'll give you what I know of this world currently: There are folks out there who really dont give a damn and will try, may it rewrite history to fit their goals, alter things to fit their needs. Then theres the party who wants to preserve everything, not advance or change, who in their every right fight back. Then there's a third party who is patiently waiting for both to die off so they can install new things to replace the lost. I'm patientlly waiting for our race to finally end itself for its our nature to end ourselves. I believe somethings should be preserved, then there are things that should die off already since its useless to have around. Whats the point of this...no matter what...there will be someone out there...ready to bastadize something, ready to destroy someones belief to fit their needs, and for as long we as a species continue to exist...us bastardizers wont be going away.



Wow, why so black and white?

There are many more groups out there, so broaden your spectrum. There are some things that need to be preserved and somethings that need to be changed as time changes, society evolves and so forth. Life is not in black and white and neither are people.

So go on and be misanthropic, because that is how you sound. Every step of the way there will be people willing to challenge the bull-shitters who seek to seek change only the sake of it, and only to selfishly benefit themselves why destorying others.

To much change to fast tips society into anarchy and chaos. To little change, to seldom done, tips society into totalitarianism. Both lead to extinction. A balance of both is needed....but bastardizing spirituality/and or religion is not necessary change. All it does is destroy one group so one other group can get ahead and swallow the other. Take a look at Christianity, it's a textbook example (no offense to Christians but History is History).

Continue bastardizing things. People will always be there to step in when it is needed to put one foot down and try to set things right.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Wow, why so black and white?
> 
> There are many more groups out there, so broaden your spectrum. There are some things that need to be preserved and somethings that need to be changed as time changes, society evolves and so forth. Life is not in black and white and neither are people.
> 
> ...



and thus balance is kept isnt it, thank you for playing your part on showing that balance is needed...I just do my part of the job to assist in the balance. BTW...I think in grey


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 21, 2008)

always seems wierd on TV don't it?

then again its much better then what MTV did.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> always seems wierd on TV don't it?
> 
> then again its much better then what MTV did.


DONT YOU EVER MENTION THAT SPECIAL...ALONG WITH THE CSI ONE...I was embarrased by that special TwT


----------



## Mavu-chan (Dec 21, 2008)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> always seems wierd on TV don't it?
> 
> then again its much better then what MTV did.


In the end though, everyone is really weird. If they just focused on other things, they'd seem just a odd, and that's just how it is. 

They like to think people who aren't members of certain 'fandoms' are what we would call 'normal'(normal being a relative word) and those people would _never_ act as odd as us. 

Sure, they won't dress up in fursuits or some other odd things about the furry fandom, but on a base level, people are essentially the same every where. Personality-wise, that is. 

I'm rambling and I think I lost my point, but then again, I've never tried to word this thought of mine before, I just think it's true. And it's why some people can make friends with all of the different 'cliques' and whatnot in school and in life.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and thus balance is kept isnt it, thank you for playing your part on showing that balance is needed...I just do my part of the job to assist in the balance. BTW...I think in grey



Not really.

Unfortunately if I were to try to tally the number of Otherkin attempting to bastardize Therian spirituality, and those willing to step in and go against this douchbaggery, the former outnumbers the latter. Then again the former has less ground to stand on and tend to not be as intelligent, so....

You think in gray? That is nice. I think and see in color. It allows one to differentuate diversity better.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not really.
> 
> Unfortunately if I were to try to tally the number of Otherkin attempting to bastardize Therian spirituality, and those willing to step in and go against this douchbaggery, the former outnumbers the latter. Then again the former has less ground to stand on and tend to not be as intelligent, so....
> 
> You think in gray? That is nice. I think and see in color. It allows one to differentuate diversity better.


and I prefer watching the diversity, no need to get my hands dirty for nothing am I right. When in the end everything gets put back when it is, I break, then I watch how they fix it, then learn. I'm a bastard to learn not to harm, but then again...you should of seen that if you see in colors am I right?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and I prefer watching the diversity, no need to get my hands dirty for nothing am I right. When in the end everything gets put back when it is, I break, then I watch how they fix it, then learn. I'm a bastard to learn not to harm, but then again...you should of seen that if you see in colors am I right?



I prefer to meddle when diversity is threatened. That is the way I am. I could already tell from first coming across you and your posts that you tend to see in black and white only...

It's like when it comes to conservation biology. You cannot simply sit and do nothing. By the time it comes picking up the pieces nothing will be left to pick up so it is often important to act while there is still time to stop total desecration/destruction/extinction. I sometimes carry that realization over to dealing with other things.

EDIT: You are not what you say you are. I can see this. You come in, try to break/question something, and then decide whether to watch or involve further. Your positive pro is that you seem to be willing to back down if you know you are not...as knowledgeable about the other side. I have much respect for people like that. Some people are so full of it, they'll never back down, ever. Face is better than honestly.

That is my way of looking at it. I do see in colors and most of what I think/see about/of a person I keep to myself because I know they would not welcome honest criticism, or suggestions, or observations.

I know of this person on FA, and I have watched him post, and I think his mind is so open that his brains are falling out, metaphorically speaking of course. I have very specific interpretations of him but I keep that to myself...because even though I see what I see, I know better to then to say what I feel, because often the most honest things you can say are the ones least likely to be accepted/appreciated. So forgive me if I do not post exactly what I feel. Honesty is not always welcome on the internet.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I prefer to meddle when diversity is threatened. That is the way I am. I could already tell from first coming across you and your posts that you tend to see in black and white only...
> 
> It's like when it comes to conservation biology. You cannot simply sit and do nothing. By the time it comes picking up the pieces nothing will be left to pick up so it is often important to act while there is still time to stop total desecration/destruction/extinction. I sometimes carry that realization over to dealing with other things.
> 
> When I posted my piece back about dragons, who was it who tried to challenge me? Who was it that didn't really bother to get into it after making false assumptions. It was you. You sort of backed down. So you hardly qualify as an individual who simply likes to watch, and break something and watch it be put back together. If you were truly like that you would never have challenged me, under the idea that I was needlessly being elitist. You would have gone about it a different way. I break things and pick up the pieces by guiding others. You question and then decide whether or not proceed. I'm not saying that's a bad way to be...but..


Yet I did learn something right, you proved you knew more so I purposly riled you so I can learn a bit more. I do that so I can gauge my own knowledge against someone I deem knowing more, only to back down eventually as always. its my thinking pattern and what my grandmother taught me "If you want something, use the right bait to lure it out, once its out confront it to get what you really want" you can say my upbringing is what made me who I am, one who seeks things but get it thru means others wouldnt think, to also have to pretend if needed.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 22, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Yet I did learn something right, you proved you knew more so I purposly riled you so I can learn a bit more. I do that so I can gauge my own knowledge against someone I deem knowing more, only to back down eventually as always. its my thinking pattern and what my grandmother taught me "If you want something, use the right bait to lure it out, once its out confront it to get what you really want" you can say my upbringing is what made me who I am, one who seeks things but get it thru means others wouldnt think, to also have to pretend if needed.



Lawl...total ninja edit because I didn't feel I was effectively saying what I meant to say, but oh well. That said that an interesting way to seek information, that your grandmother taught you.

That is one way to get information but you do have to be careful. Riling people up doesn't always get you good info. For example when I was more active in the Gaia Online community people would rile furries up...and many would overreact, and the info that is communicated is not what is really meant. If the person were more calm, often they thought things out and you got better information.

I happened to have learned from that to stay calm when it seems as though someone intends to rile up because I do my best thinking when my mind is not being affected by emotion. That is why I find practicing objectivity gets you the best results. Oh, I don't know if this interests you but I just posted an update to the dragon alt I am looking into...and a journal explain my current train of though. You  may find it interesting or not but it might be worth your time looking into. The reference picture of the charrie "Y'knnossos Hykom Hysi" (Prounounced ya-no-so-s hi-cum hi-see, the k is silent, and is a minor riddle/play on words) is an interesting thing at least, an Eastern (but not oriental) Dragon given anthropomorphic qualities. It is going to be a costume soon...but I have to finish gathering supplies for it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lawl...total ninja edit because I didn't feel I was effectively saying what I meant to say, but oh well. That said that an interesting way to seek information, that your grandmother taught you.
> 
> That is one way to get information but you do have to be careful. Riling people up doesn't always get you good info. For example when I was more active in the Gaia Online community people would rile furries up...and many would overreact, and the info that is communicated is not what is really meant. If the person were more calm, often they thought things out and you got better information.
> 
> I happened to have learned from that to stay calm when it seems as though someone intends to rile up because I do my best thinking when my mind is not being affected by emotion. That is why I find practicing objectivity gets you the best results. Oh, I don't know if this interests you but I just posted an update to the dragon alt I am looking into...and a journal explain my current train of though. You  may find it interesting or not but it might be worth your time looking into. The reference picture of the charrie "Y'knnossos Hykom Hysi" (Prounounced ya-no-so-s hi-cum hi-see, the k is silent, and is a minor riddle/play on words) is an interesting thing at least, an Eastern (but not oriental) Dragon given anthropomorphic qualities. It is going to be a costume soon...but I have to finish gathering supplies for it.


hence the backing down process as thats allows the person to cool down but still give information. And currently working with friends who are knowledgeable on dragons to change up my alt, I'll still keep the old version for she is too cute to someone I am like a older sibling too= just update to fit the standards.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 22, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> hence the backing down process as thats allows the person to cool down but still give information. And currently working with friends who are knowledgeable on dragons to change up my alt, I'll still keep the old version for she is too cute to someone I am like a older sibling too= just update to fit the standards.



Hm....sometimes the cool down time is nothing, or moot. I know this.

I suggest you and your friends do background research on drakes(elemental dragon-like lizards), wyverns(thinner, lankier gliders that are not very intelligent and breath sparks/lightening....and cannot breath flames), and and wrymes (literal translation is fish dragon).

Also look specifically into pre-christian european dragons, and post-christian european dragons(christian dogma changed them), pre orientalization period oriental dragons, post orientalization period oriental dragons(trade changed them), and the differnt versions of eastern dragons. Also it doesn't hurt to look into Sea serpents and Sea dragons which are two different things.

Also look into Lizardmen. I could be wrong but I am pretty certain that this is how I read it, but in some cultures instead of beliving that people such as Shamans could transform into were cats or were wolves, they had a believe in were lizards....also known as Lizardmen. There are just suggestions to throw out there.


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 22, 2008)

it made me laugh on first, but to be classified as what they said, it sort of makes me feel a teeny bit wierd ^^;. I have 4 tails plushies, so i s'pose that makes me wierd......bah i don't care if people think that......


----------



## MayDay (Dec 22, 2008)

What freaked me out at first was the way furries were portrayed as a bunch of social misfits who had some Michael Jackson mentality of being trapped in their childhood pastimes. 

And then I realized the media had a nasty habit of over-sensationalizing everything.

If we're going to stereo-type a culture or fandom or even religion from the over-fanatical minority we see, then we'd probably be sprouting bullshit like  all Muslims are terrorists or all WoW gamers are socially inept addicts. 

sigh...It's hard to get a reliable news source these days..


----------



## Dracoxero (Dec 24, 2008)

wow, didn't realize how far people would go with this.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

I laughed so hard I got into a coughing fit.

I give it a D+.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol I was channel surfing last night and I saw it, it was hilarious.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Suirad said:


> Lol I was channel surfing last night and I saw it, it was hilarious.



Damn, I missed it.

Pretty funny though.


----------



## LoopyFox (Dec 26, 2008)

STOP TELLING ME I'M A FOX IN A MAN'S BODY!! D:


----------



## Nox (Dec 26, 2008)

LoopyFox said:


> STOP TELLING ME I'M A FOX IN A MAN'S BODY!! D:


 

OHEMGEE BUT U R!!1!111!!1!ONEONEONE+SHIFT


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 26, 2008)

I was actually vaguely happy with the furry section because it didn't talk about "THEY HAVE SEX WITH NANAMALS!!111" and what not, but then I was reduced to a state of puzzlement when the lady began talking about the 'fursuits are comforting' thing.


----------



## Chuint (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw it.
I thought "WTF?" at Coyote, right before not caring.
I lol'd at the tiger saying you cant speak in costume.
I was excited that they showed an Indiana fur, and I thought his fursuit was nifty. He should sell those.

And I just stared when the woman said furries need to be comforted by warm fuzzies.

Was she saying that all furries are wrong in the head somehow? Thats what I got from it.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

From what I hear, it's kinda hard to talk in costume.

I wanna meet Snap, though.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd still like to meet Coyote. I've met a few contherians (therians who see themselves as animals, but still realize they're human) but I've actually never met an Otherkin.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'd still like to meet Coyote. I've met a few contherians (therians who see themselves as animals, but still realize they're human) but I've actually never met an Otherkin.


I have a friend who says hes an otherkin and say I'm his elder(says I was a dragon but cursed to live a life as a wolf as punishment for something since I oddly have both traits). Lately I been studing up on Therians and with more and more info I slowly think I may unknowingly is one. For now I'll just be Des, one who enjoys frolicing in his house on all fours


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I have a friend who says hes an otherkin and say I'm his elder(says I was a dragon but cursed to live a life as a wolf as punishment for something since I oddly have both traits).


You friend is in need of psychiatric help.


----------



## Mystery (Dec 27, 2008)

I kind of liked that show when I watched it a long time ago. I would have loved to meet the artist who drew the anthros. His art was amazing. And yea, I agree with him. I wish to be an animal, their lives are much more simple than ours and they dont have stupid wars or anything. People dont give us enough credit, animals aren't soulless, stupid, critters.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

We rule, you love us, despite anything.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 27, 2008)

Mystery said:


> I kind of liked that show when I watched it a long time ago. I would have loved to meet the artist who drew the anthros. His art was amazing. And yea, I agree with him. I wish to be an animal, their lives are much more simple than ours and they dont have stupid wars or anything. People dont give us enough credit, animals aren't soulless, stupid, critters.



Animals most definitely DO have wars.

Lion prides fight it out all the time.

Wolf packs struggle over territory on a daily basis.

There are wars in the animal world that have gone on for millenia.

Stop believing that humans are evil.  We're not.  We're animals, like any other animal out there.   We might have more destructive methods of conflict, and are removed more from the "spread our seed, so the genes pass on" than your typical animal, but our behavior is as biological and instinctual as any animal out there.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

It's because we use sticks and rocks, unless you use tools it's not war. HAR HAR HAR...

x3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

It's cuz we have boomsticks. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You friend is in need of psychiatric help.


yes...but I still love the lil rascal...though again not only him but my God mother sense several things from me...though one she can tell is human but with a massive negative aura while the other two are animals but dont know what.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 27, 2008)

redcard said:


> Stop believing that humans are evil.  We're not.  We're animals, like any other animal out there.   We might have more destructive methods of conflict, and are removed more from the "spread our seed, so the genes pass on" than your typical animal, but our behavior is as biological and instinctual as any animal out there.


You might want to throw in the other examples such as raping, murder, torture, genocide, and environmental / habitat destruction.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

redcard said:


> Animals most definitely DO have wars.
> 
> Lion prides fight it out all the time.
> 
> ...


What kind of wolrd you live in? All I know that the difference between us and animals, is they do it on instinct....WE think about it. Also we tend to Destroy the enviroment while we have wars why thank you.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I can throw that in there too.

There are species that do each of those things you describe, including habitat destruction.  Rape, murder, torture, genocide.. there are real world examples of all of those things occurring.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> What kind of wolrd you live in? All I know that the difference between us and animals, is they do it on instinct....WE think about it. Also we tend to Destroy the enviroment while we have wars why thank you.



I live in a world of reality.

The reality is, the animal world hardly is all "zoobooks" and happy fun times.  

The thing people need to understand is that humans are more effective at doing what they do based on instinct.  And yes, our wars are instinctually  driven at their hearts.  

We are either fighting for more resources, or more power, or something like that, and it all breaks down into the same thing.  WHO gets to genetically succeed, and who gets to fail.

In one long civil war, the mothers are killing off their male children as an attempt to end the war.

The same behavior happens in pack animals to cease hostilities after prolonged fighting. 

The first rule that we need to understand is that we ARE animals.  There is no seperating us from them.  Yes, they dont' have the capabilities to destroy like we do.. but what they do and what we do are analogous.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

redcard said:


> Well, I can throw that in there too.
> 
> There are species that do each of those things you describe, including habitat destruction.  Rape, murder, torture, genocide.. there are real world examples of all of those things occurring.


and sadly there is a massive difference between humans and animals.
We are influenced, Someone has to give us a reason why Race B must be removed off the face of the planet. 
Territory, well if we cant have it well we'll will poison it or eradicate both you and the land one time. 
Torture-we either want to do it for the hell of it or want something from you
it may be on insticts for animals but us humans do it on a far higher level than our animal friends


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

redcard said:


> I live in a world of reality.
> 
> The reality is, the animal world hardly is all "zoobooks" and happy fun times.
> 
> ...


then you miss my point then, since I did state we do it on a far more destructive level than our animal relatives that it doesnt only affect us but them too.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 27, 2008)

Thing is though, humans will _care_ about what they do.  Sure, not everyone, but there's some attempt at enforcing order.

Animals don't care, at all.  They also don't care to plan the long term either.  Introduce an animal to a new environment - or have one migrate there somehow naturally - and if successful they will suck the new place dry.  If everything that was currently living there was brought to the brink or completely eradicated, so be it.


----------



## AethWolf (Dec 28, 2008)

Weird, True, and Freaky just re-cut an earlier show to get that episode.  Animal Imitators was originally aired on TLC back in 2003 (I think it actually aired a month or so before the CSI episode) and runs about 45 minutes long after you chop out the commercials.  It's also a bit more positive than the Weird, True, and Freaky cut.

Downloadable here:
http://fursuit.fr.timduru.org/view/FursuitVideo/FurriesInTheNews/TLC2003

As far as the "not talking while in costume" thing, it comes from a more serious view of performance while in costume.  The goal of fursuiting, in that view, is to eliminate the idea that it's a guy in a costume so that people will think in terms of the character and not the costume.  Until the last few years, moving jaws on fursuits were rarities, so having speech come from a non-moving mouth really killed the illusion that you were in the presence of a 6ft. tall talking tiger.


----------



## Mystery (Dec 28, 2008)

I know that humans are animals as well and yes I realize that animals do things along the same line as the things that humans do. But humans consciously do things to hurt others of their own kind on a daily basis. They think about it and make the decision to do it. Creatures, on the other hand, dont get that privilege because they do it through a need for survival. Most of the time, they have to do it in order to live.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2008)

While the penguin wasn't hurt, can you tell me where the seal needed to  attempt to rape it for it's survival?

Or why the Chimps needed to Raid their Neighbors to live?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 28, 2008)

Animals can hate, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Dec 29, 2008)

Wasn't the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## virus (Dec 29, 2008)

I've seen that dumb show, twice.  I "lulz" both times because its the soft side. But at the same time I joke because all those people in suits who entertain kids I can't help but think "PEDOPHILE ALERT~~!!" Or some sort of idea for pedos you know.


----------



## virus (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Thing is though, humans will _care_ about what they do.  Sure, not everyone, but there's some attempt at enforcing order.
> 
> Animals don't care, at all.  They also don't care to plan the long term either.  Introduce an animal to a new environment - or have one migrate there somehow naturally - and if successful they will suck the new place dry.  If everything that was currently living there was brought to the brink or completely eradicated, so be it.



 Humans _caring_ is quite a new feat. The Romans are responsible for killing 2/3's of Africa's population of wild animals. They wiped out 2 abundant species as well, all in the name of entertainment. Because they didn't care, they thought animals where lesser beings or some shit like that. 
Don't forget the long extinct animal list we make everyday because our resource greed. Destroying the rain forest still and turning all land into some sort of industrial park. 

The only humans I know that give a damn somewhat about their environmental impact is the japanese.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 29, 2008)

this dosnt bother me that much. the only thing im going to say is that they away pick........er the more extreme furrys(you get what i mean....i hope) and always over exaterate. like anna meets furrys, she chose to interview the extreme furrys not the er "normle"....... furrys.


----------



## GraemeLion (Dec 29, 2008)

I personally know who Anna interviewed, and if I had to place them on the scale of furs I met over the decade or so I've been in fandom, I'd have to say they were "normal"er than most other furs.  They'd be about average on the scale of <--straight laced to completely crazy-->

I'd say those were average furries.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

The only reason animals don't wipe out other species and destroy their  environments is that they're too stupid to do it, and in the rare instances  where a new species is introduced into an environment where nothing can stop it  that's exactly what it will do.

The animal in us is what makes us so  destructive, we're no different then anything else, we're simply the most  sophisticated expression of the nature of life on earth. Animals aren't any better then us.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2008)

virus said:


> The only humans I know that give a damn somewhat about their environmental impact is the japanese.



You haven't watched Whale Wars, have you?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You haven't watched Whale Wars, have you?



I don't think anyone does except to laugh at the idiocy of the Anti-Whalers.

Seriously, half the crew should be dead by the end of each episode.  Without the Whalers having to even lift a finger.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> I don't think anyone does except to laugh at the idiocy of the Anti-Whalers.
> 
> Seriously, half the crew should be dead by the end of each episode.  Without the Whalers having to even lift a finger.


It's kinda sad that way. If they had some REAL crew, imagine what they could do! But instead...they're just...dead in the water.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's kinda sad that way. If they had some REAL crew, imagine what they could do! But instead...they're just...dead in the water.



Almost literally in one case where the captain of the Anti-Whalers let some of the crew wait in _freezing waters_ as he couldn't decide between rescuing them or attempting to go after the Whalers.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Almost literally in one case where the captain of the Anti-Whalers let some of the crew wait in _freezing waters_ as he couldn't decide between rescuing them or attempting to go after the Whalers.


Those in the water should of screamed out "WE'RE NOT RED SHIRTS"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2008)

redcard said:


> I personally know who Anna interviewed, and if I had to place them on the scale of furs I met over the decade or so I've been in fandom, I'd have to say they were "normal"er than most other furs.  They'd be about average on the scale of <--straight laced to completely crazy-->
> 
> I'd say those were average furries.



If they are so normal in real life, why did they have to act abnormal, and bat-shit crazy on camera? It's a complete lack of responsibility on the part of the people who she interviewed because they didn't bother to stop and think "Hey, I might want to be a bit careful how I act in front of the camera."

Also, I wanted to jump on your little delusions about animals versus humans but it was too funny at the time. Go take a biology class, or two, and pass, and maybe you would have some semblence of understanding the animal or human world. Hell, take a few history classes too. Take some humanity classes. It would really help.

Animals don't have wars. People do. If you don't know the difference, it's your issue, not mine.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 29, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Animals don't have wars. People do. If you don't know the different, it's your issue, not mine.


 
Wow if that dude didn't know this than he is a retard not a freak


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 29, 2008)

Nothing Animal Planet does anymore is of any redeeming value. This is regardless of how they decided to represent the culture or who they picked to interview.

American Media (Radio, print, Television, etc) has been dumbed down and brought to lowest common denominator. It is sensationalist. It expects it's consumer base to be braindead enough to like anything.

Anything on Animal Planet, anything on Discovery, anything on Headline News, anything on The History Channel, anything anywhere is a victim of this.

That is one part of the reason why these freaks keep getting on air to represent us.

The other part is that there's just so many loonies associated with the culture that - even if someone did research - there'd be enough of them for them to conclude that this is what everyone into this animal people shit is like.

Awkward, Socially Inept, batfuck Insane Shit Stains on humanity capable of all the most lurid sexual deeds.

This is why I hate the ever-loved fuck out of the Media's attention to the Anthro Culture. That's why I don't wanna hear about it on TV.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Animals don't have wars.


  Yeah, but they will fight with each other. The only reason don't usually call it a "war" is because - outside of insects - they simply don't have the numbers to match us, plus the after-shocks aren't as severe.  Or did you ignore the whole "Chimp raid and attempted slaughter of women & children" video I posted?  

Oh, and before "take biology / animal behavior classes", I have.  Ms. Kuta and Mr. Beighley respectively at Perry Hall High School, Freshman and Senior years respectively.  Not college-level stuff, but I've had an at least passing education in these matters to give my two cents.

Meanwhile, before "It's not war:  It's for survival / an engagement", several sources (Look at both parts of definition two, 2A Here, here as well) state nothing to contradict "Baboon tribe wiping out another baboon tribe" being defined as War.



> People do.


  We wage *armed* wars. And if we set up cameras in the proper places, I bet we'd find footage of other primates using tools to fight as well.


----------

